# how do you add presets?



## charlotteinkennesaw (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I tried to follow Matt Kosklowski's instructions on "easily" adding presets to Lightroom, but it didn't work for me.
Can someone tell me what path to follow, please and thank you.

charlotte


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not certain what instructions Matt uses, but I will offer you mine and you can see if they are easier to follow:

Open your Preferences dialog (from the menu:{Edit}{Preferences} and click on the {Presets} tab.
Note the checkbox "Store presets with catalog" Normally you want to keep thiis unchecked so that your presets are available to All catalogs (most people need only one master catalog so this is of little consequence)
Click on the button {Show Lightroom Presets Folder...}
This will open the folder containing your presets.  Open it and click on  the Develop Presets Folder
Inside this foder is a folder named "User Presets"
Open it and add to it any develop presets (text files that have n extension og *.lrtemplate)
Back in LR, Go to develop  and in the presets panel, click on Presets and then User Presets to find the presets you have added to the folder described previously.

Note you can add additional folders along side along side and inside the "User Presets" & Lightroom Presets" folders to better organis your develop presets.(Only organised in develop mode, not in the Dropdown list boxes seen in Library or on the import panel.)


----------



## James_N (Jun 4, 2011)

There are several ways to add presets to Lightroom but the absolutely simplest way is as follows:

1.  Open Lightroom and go to the Develop Module.  On the left side of the module you'll see the Presets Panel.  If need be click the arrow on the left side of the "Presets" heading line to expand the panel.  You should see two folders:  Lightroom Presets and User Presets.

2.  Right-click on the User Presets folder and select "Import" and navigate to the location of your presets and it will be automatically imported and added to your list of presets.  Of course this assumes that you have the presets on your computer; if they are in a zipped file you'll need to extract them from the zipped file before Lightroom will recognize them.

3.  If you need additional organiztion (for example if you're adding several presets from one developer) you can right-click on the User Presets folder and select "Add Folder" and name it appropriately.  Once that new folder is added you can right-click on it and select "Import."

3.  






charlotteinkennesaw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I tried to follow Matt Kosklowski's instructions on "easily" adding presets to Lightroom, but it didn't work for me.
> Can someone tell me what path to follow, please and thank you.
> ...


----------



## charlotteinkennesaw (Jun 6, 2011)

James and Cletus,
thanks to you both on these directions. very easy and it works! You are the best!!


----------

